# frozen cig or live bait for king?



## straiders98 (Aug 6, 2012)

What do you guys think works better, frozen cigar minnows or say a live LY. I prefer the live bait because its free, but I havent been catching anything while people right next to me with cigs have been hooking up.


----------



## countryfishingboy (Apr 21, 2012)

it al depends on the king if they wont eat frozen bait then u have to catch live bait but some times they will fire up on frozen bait it al depends on the fish


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

straiders98 said:


> What do you guys think works better, frozen cigar minnows or say a live LY. I prefer the live bait because its free, but I havent been catching anything while people right next to me with cigs have been hooking up.


 It may not be the bait. I have learned from info on PFF that ur terminal takle may be lil to big. Try smaller single strand wire bout 12 to 15 inches tied directly to main line 20lbs test. Mite work better for ya! GG


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Hands down live LY's.


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

Ive caught lots of kings on both. But the last few days, Ive been cathching them on Live Ly's and Small/Medium sized hardtails. Caught a 25lb today. Been going around noonish and they been lighting up the afternoons.


----------



## straiders98 (Aug 6, 2012)

What pier? Ive been going out to Navarre, but not until the evenings.


----------



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

I have noticed them to pick whatever tackle is less visible first. If your using something bulky like shiny steel leaders with clasps/etc then they may move on the guy using camo steel leaders and bare essential swivels. I've been catching them semi-regularly (once a week or so) on live/dead LY's, frozen cigars, and gotchas.


----------

